# Doppeltes und-Zeichen in JSF Datei



## JasDA (8. Feb 2010)

Hi,

ich wollte in meiner JSF-Datei in wenig Javascript einbauen, nun meckert der Compiler aber, da eine und-Verknpüfung als Entität erkannt wird. Gibts hier irgendeine Möglichkeit der Maskierung?


----------



## ARadauer (8. Feb 2010)

zeig mal den code


----------



## JasDA (9. Feb 2010)

Du meinst den Javascript-Code?


```
function capLock(e){
 kc = e.keyCode?e.keyCode:e.which;
 sk = e.shiftKey?e.shiftKey:((kc == 16)?true:false);
 if(((kc >= 65 && kc <= 90) && !sk)||((kc >= 97 && kc <= 122) && sk))
  document.getElementById('divMayus').style.visibility = 'visible';
 else
  document.getElementById('divMayus').style.visibility = 'hidden';
}
```


----------



## maki (9. Feb 2010)

[xml]<script type="text/javascript">
// <![CDATA[
javascript hier
// ]]>
</script> [/xml]


----------



## JasDA (11. Feb 2010)

Super, danke


----------

